# Eggs at K-Mart



## DaveSoMD (Sep 18, 2011)

If you have a K-Mart near by that sells food, check you sales flier for this week. I don't know if it is a regional sale or what, but our K-Mart has one-dozen Large Grade A eggs for $1.00.  Yes, a dozen eggs for a buck.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 18, 2011)

right you are, dave.  we have the same ad here.  one dollar for a dozen large eggs, and two dollars for 12oz. bar-s bacon.  never heard of the brand, but worth checking out for sure.  also advertised is tisdale wine, $3.50.  i know i'll be visiting our k mart tomorrow--might even pick up one of their five dollar large pepperoni pizzas.  the $5 pizza is an everyday price, and it's decent-- certainly worth building on....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

vitauta said:


> right you are, dave.  we have the same ad here.  one dollar for a dozen large eggs, and two dollars for 12oz. bar-s bacon.  never heard of the brand, but worth checking out for sure.  also advertised is tisdale wine, $3.50.  i know i'll be visiting our k mart tomorrow--might even pick up one of their five dollar large pepperoni pizzas.  the $5 pizza is an everyday price, and it's decent-- certainly worth building on....



Bar-S is a well known brand of Bacon and Lunchmeats out in my area and that is a decent price for it. It's very good.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 19, 2011)

vitauta said:


> right you are, dave.  we have the same ad here.  one dollar for a dozen large eggs, and two dollars for 12oz. bar-s bacon.  never heard of the brand, but worth checking out for sure.  also advertised is tisdale wine, $3.50.  i know i'll be visiting our k mart tomorrow--might even pick up one of their five dollar large pepperoni pizzas.  the $5 pizza is an everyday price, and it's decent-- certainly worth building on....



There's a lot of Bar-S products available here.  Cheaper, but very good.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2011)

was shaving cream on sale also?

i guess kmart was just putting things out for halloween...


----------



## licia (Sep 19, 2011)

That is what we pay for free range eggs from our neighbor. He has different kinds of chickens that lay different colored eggs. I don't always get eggs from him but do quite often. Some are white, brown, beige, blue and green.  I don't know what kind of chickens they are, but the eggs are beautiful.


----------

